# Lohnt sich Wechsel von Full-HD auf WQHD?



## Shutterfly (6. August 2017)

Moin moin,

ich nutze seit einigen Jahren meinen 24" Monitor BenQ XL2420T (Full-HD, 120 Hz) und war bislang immer zufrieden damit. Ein Update auf UHD interessiert mich derzeit noch nicht, da für meine Verhältnisse die notwendige GPU-Power einfach noch zu teuer ist. Ich stehe auf hohe FPS bei höchsten Einstellungen 

Dennoch spiele ich mit dem Gedanken eines Monitor-Updates und daher käme nur WQHD als Option in Frage. Nun frage ich mich jedoch: Lohnt sich so ein Update überhaupt? Mein Monitor ist für Gaming- und normalen Office-Betrieb nicht schlecht. Oder sollte man dann doch lieber noch 1-2 Jahre auf 4K warten.

Auch wenn dies eher ein subjektive Entscheidung ist, wollte ich mal nach eurer Meinung fragen. Vielleicht hat hier ja jmd. genau so ein Update vollzogen und kann berichten. Ich hab leider keine Möglichkeit Full-HD und WQHD mal im Vergleich zu sehen, sonst könnte ich mir die Frage vermutlich selbst beantworten können. Meine GTX 1080 sollte mit 2560 x 1440 Pixel jedenfalls zurecht kommen denke ich.


----------



## Ion (6. August 2017)

Warum nutzt du nicht DSR? Dann kannst du dir alle Fragen selbst beantworten.
Ob sich etwas für dich "lohnt" können wir dir ohnehin nicht sagen.


----------



## HisN (6. August 2017)

"Lohnt sich" spielt sich alleine in Deinem Kopf ab. 
Wenn Du "höchste" FPS in "höchsten" Einstellungen möchtest, dann würde ich zu einem 17" TFT raten. Denn selbst für FHD reicht die heutige GPU-Power mit diesen Prämissen nicht aus.

Nur mal als Beispiel.
Höchste-Einstellungen gibt bei meiner 1.3K-Grafikkarte nur noch 20 FPS in FHD, während ich mit 100 FPS in UHD unteregs bin, oder durch das Benutzen der Regler sogar ein 180FPS-CPU-Limit in 4K erzeugen könnte, bzw. mit 80FPS in 8K unterwegs wäre.
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_18_18mesdm.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_17_54p2up5.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_17_50lyuan.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_17_46tguz5.jpg - abload.de

Das zeigt doch nur wieder dass Du mit "höchsten" Einstellungen etwas total anderes meinst als ich. Da wurde von Dir bestimmt wieder vergessen zu erwähnen das "höchste" Einstellungen natürlich nicht Anti-Aliasing oder Res-Sale (beides Regler, die man in vielen Games findet) beinhaltet. Aber "höchste" Einstellungen wird gerne als leere Floskel gewählt, weil es so schön einfach ist? Was spricht gegen das Benutzen der Regler in den Games?

Ich bin vor 10 Jahren(!) von 1600x1200 auf 2560x1600 umgestiegen. DAS hat sich DAMALS gelohnt. Der Umstieg vor 2 Jahren von 2560x1600 auf 3820x2160 hat sich dann wieder gelohnt. HEUTE würde ich gleich auf 4K setzen.
Und genau deshalb: "Lohnt sich" spielt sich alleine in Deinem Kopf ab, weil jeder was anderes erwartet und eine andere Vorgeschichte hat.


----------



## Shutterfly (6. August 2017)

DSR nutze ich tatsächlich dort, wo es problemlos geht. Im Moment hole ich den Klassiker Mass Effect 3 mit DSR auf 4k nach. 

Ist der Effekt wirklich identisch zu nativem WQHD? Dachte nun, dass das Bild nativ dennoch irgendwie schärfer wäre. Einfach aufgrund der höheren Pixeldichte.



Ion schrieb:


> Ob sich etwas für dich "lohnt" können wir dir ohnehin nicht sagen.



Das ist schon klar. Aber wenn man so argumentieren würde, dann wäre das Forum hier fast leer  Daher hätte ich gehofft, dass jmd. mit Erfahrungen in so einem Upgrade seine persönliche Erfahrung berichten könnte.


----------



## Dremor (6. August 2017)

Lohnen ist immer relativ, bin mit Erscheinen auf den Dell U2515h damals umgestiegen und ja, für mich hat es sich gelohnt. 


Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## parad0xr (6. August 2017)

Klar ist zwischen DSR auf UHD oder WQHD und nativen UHD oder WQHD noch ein Unterschied. Schließlich ändert sich nichts daran das der Monitor am ende "nur" Full HD Anzeigt. DSR bringt viel, aber es mit der selben nativen Auflösung gleichzusetzen ist falsch. Ich habe selber ein UHD Monitor und ein WQHD Monitor und ich Spiele aktuell auch auf den WQHD Monitor. Ist für mich einfach in moment noch der sweet spot. UHD ist hier und da schon sehr fordernd wenn man ein paar fps mehr haben möchte. Klar kann man einige Kantenglättungen bei UHD eher vernachlässigen und die Regler runterschrauben, allerdings geht wenn man zuviele regler runterschraubt auch son bisschen der Zweck verloren. Überspitzt gesagt macht es kein Sinn UHD auf Mittleren Regler zu betreiben, wenn die Texturen im Spiel dann in schlechterer Qualität angezeigt werden und das Endresultat dann ein unsaubereres Bild ist, Auflösung hin oder her. Das ist aber bei jedem Spiel wieder verschieden und es gibt keine richtige Antwort. Ich finde man merkt den  unterschied von 1080p auf 1440p (Sind ja immerhin DOPPELT soviele Pixel) und man merkt selbstverständlich auch von 1440p zu UHD. Je größer der Bildschirm, je eher merkst du es natürlich. Ich persönlich finde ein 25-27Zoll Monitor mit 1440p aktuell am besten. Ich kann aber auch Leute verstehen die Sagen UHD ist heute kein Problem mehr - ist es auch nicht (Bei gtx1080+) aber es kommt schon noch vor das man im nächsten Tripple A Titel wieder ein bisschen mehr an den Reglnern in UHD spielen muss um auf selbstzufriedene Frames zu kommen.


----------



## HisN (6. August 2017)

Texturen koste (fast) keine Rohleistung, sondern nur VRAM. Unabhängig von der Auflösung. Das ist kein Kontra Argument sondern nur nicht damit beschäftigt. Wer aus Leistungsgründen die Texturen auf mittel stellt gehört geschlagen


----------



## Ion (6. August 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar. Aber wenn man so argumentieren würde, dann wäre das Forum hier fast leer  Daher hätte ich gehofft, dass jmd. mit Erfahrungen in so einem Upgrade seine persönliche Erfahrung berichten könnte.



Gut, dann meine Meinung dazu:

Ich bin vor etlichen Jahren von FHD 60Hz auf WQHD 60Hz - das hatte sich gelohnt. Bin dann aber wieder runter auf FHD 120Hz mit noch besseren Panel. Für mich hat sich das dann wieder gelohnt, weil ich durch die geringere Auflösung mehr FPS habe, was bei meinem Spielstil sinnvoll ist. Bei langsamen Spielen wie Anno oder Witcher etc. nutze ich dann DSR und kann den Vorteil von 120Hz mit den höheren Auflösungen verbinden.
Ein Upgrade auf einen neuen Monitor macht bei dir also nur Sinn, wenn dieser auch wieder mindestens 120Hz bietet.


----------



## HGHarti (6. August 2017)

Sehe das wie ION,bin mit meinem Asus 4 K Monitor nicht wirklich glücklich.Mir fehlen halt die 120 hz.

Was aber viel wichter ist das du einen guten Monitor kaufst der ein gutes BILD hat.

Wir haben die Tage einen billigen Ilyama in Rente geschickt weil ein guter Full HD frei wurde und das ist ein riesiger Unterschied


----------



## HisN (6. August 2017)

Die Diskussion um die "fehlenden" 120Hz bei 4K sind Ende des Jahres dann hoffentlich gegessen^^


----------



## Ion (7. August 2017)

So ich hab dann hier mal aufgeräumt, die betreffenden Personen wissen Bescheid.
Nun weiter im Text


----------



## Mitchpuken (7. August 2017)

Native Auflösungen sehen natürlich nochmal "besser" aus als DSR, aber trotzdem hast du mit DSR noch die Möglichkeit für dich zu testen, ob du auf "höchsten Einstellungen" deine "gewünschte" fps Zahl erreichst. 144hz wäre wohl nicht zwingend angebracht in dem Fall.

Das Warten auf UHD/4K wegen zu langsamen Grafikkarten halte ich persönlich auch für unklug. Die Anforderungen der Spiele steigen natürlich auch immer mit, keiner weiß, wann ausreichend Grafikkartenpower vorhanden ist, dass UHD in Sachen performance FHD ersetzen wird.


----------



## Hywelo50 (7. August 2017)

Einen Allrounder gibt es nicht. Bei Shootern würde ich FHD mit 144Hz bevorzugen. Bei The Witcher UHD mit einem Hübschen IPS Panel. Genau diese Zusammenstellung wird (wenn ich mal Geld habe) auf meinem Schreibtisch zu finden sein.


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2017)

Weiß nicht wie aktuell das Thema noch ist für den TE aber ich bereue den Umtstieg von FHD auf WQHD nicht. Beurteile das rein von der Optik und vom Eindruck und ich bin froh das ich inzwischen von FHD 24" auf 27" WQHD gegangen bin.

Was ich aber immer wieder holen würde ist ein IPS Panel. Auch für Shooter. Für mich kann ich auch da keine Nachteile erkennen.


----------



## Viking30k (7. August 2017)

Für mich hat es sich gelohnt umzusteigen und ich möchte auch nicht mehr zurück auf full hd


----------



## Shutterfly (15. August 2017)

Moin moin,

ich möchte mal etwas Feedback geben.

Grundsätzlich bin ich von meinem Plan 24-25" abgerückt und habe nun einmal die 27" Geräte betrachtet. 24-25" Zoll wollte ich eigentlich aus Platzgründen und weil ich eine hohe DPI haben wollte. Mein Ziel von WQHD ist ja die Bildqualität zu erhöhen. Wechsel ich dann auch auf eine höhere Diagonale hebt sich dieser Effekt wieder etwas auf.

Außerdem empfinde ich ein kleinerer Monitor ist für die Übersichtlichkeit einfach besser, da man vieles besser im Blick hat.

Aber gut. Das Auge mal auf 27" gerichtet und dort über diverse Fragen und Probleme gestolpert. Zum einen stehe ich vor der Wahl: Sync-Technologie aka Freesync oder G-Sync oder eher nicht. Dann sollen die ASUS Geräte ja ziemliches Problem mit Backbleeding haben oder zumindest sehr schwankende Qualität (The Definitive Asus ROG PG279Q Backlight Bleed Test - 20 Monitors Unboxed and Tested - YouTube).

Wieso habe ich ein Problem mit Techniken wie Freesync/G-Sync: Die Hardware-Bindung. Ich möchte natürlich ein gutes Ergebnis, wenn ich meine wenige Zeit zum zocken verwende. Jedoch habe ich einen Monitor für viele Jahre, meinen jetzigen z.B. schon für vier. Weiß ich, ob ich in zwei Jahren noch eine nvidia Karte habe? Weiß ich, ob AMD endlich mal nvidia für mich vertretbar einholen können wird?

Hier tue ich mich mit der Entscheidung etwas schwer. Betrachte ich aber mal die WQHD Geräte mit G-Sync ab 23" dann habe ich eine beschränkte Auswahl:

LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 23", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Möchte ich IPS, dann sieht es noch schlechter aus. Bei Freesync gäbe es den ziemlich guten Eizo FS2735 aber kaufe ich den Monitor nun mit diesem Feature aber nutze es gar nicht?

Alles in allem habe ich das Gefühl, dass WQHD für Gaming mit schnellen Hz-Zahlen einfach noch zu sehr Mangelware ist. Zumindest wenn ich ASUS wegen der Qualitäts-Lotterie ausschließen muss.


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2017)

Die IPS Lotterie hast du bei den anderen IPS WQHD 144Hz Monitoren auch. 
Das liegt nicht an Asus, sondern AUO.


----------



## Shutterfly (15. August 2017)

Macht die Sache ja grundsätzlich nicht besser. Wenn ich überall das große Ärgernis haben kann, dann kann man ja zu keinem Monitor bedenkenlos greifen


----------



## 0ssi (16. August 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Alles in allem habe ich das Gefühl, dass WQHD für Gaming mit schnellen Hz-Zahlen einfach noch zu sehr Mangelware ist.


Der Markt ist leider auf Marketing und Profit ausgelegt. Wenn Leute 1440p 144Hz und G-Sync haben wollen dann ist die Nachfrage hoch also kann man den Preis auch hoch halten.
Für noch mehr Gewinn lässt man eine Firma billig auf Masse produzieren, in dem Fall AU Otronics China und dort kaufen alle Hersteller das Panel. Ohne Konkurrenz keine Qualität.
Es gibt 5 Modelle mit TN Panel ab 550€ und 5 Modelle mit IPS Panel ab 700€ siehe hier. Fast Alle sind baugleich. Wer so einen Monitor kauft der unterstützt die falsche Entwicklung.


----------



## Shutterfly (16. August 2017)

Irgendwie ätzend. Da will man upgraden, hat aber eigentlich kein Gerät worauf man upgraden kann


----------



## Mc_Maex (6. Januar 2019)

Knapp 1 1/2 Jahre nach der Diskussion würde ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben. Vllt hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen der googelt und auf diese Seite stößt! 
Ich stand vor dem selben Problem wie Shutterfly. Letztlich sah meine Situation dann so aus:

27 Zoll WQHD Monitor gekauft ( Asus PB277Q) diesen als Hauptmonitor genutzt und daneben meinen alten 24 Zoll FullHD Monitor (Samsung S24D391) gestellt.
Was war das Ende vom Lied? Im direkten Vergleich stört mich einfach  a) der Größenunterschied und b) die Auflösung. Ja, das WQHD ist toll und ja, es sieht irgendwie auch schärfer aus, aber letzt sind mir doch die Symbole zu klein. Vllt würde ich mich dran gewöhnen? Ich weiß es nicht. Dann bin ich noch einmal in mir gekehrt und habe mir überlegt, was ich eig brauche und was ich eigentlich will.

Schluss: Ich habe den 27 Zoll WQHD Monitor zurückgegeben und mir 2 Mal den AOC 24V2Q bestellt. Der bietet alles was ich brauche: Randloses Display, 75Hz, AMD Freesynch und ein IPS Panel. Somit hab ich dann ein einheitliches Display-SetUp und kann hoffentlich endlich zufrieden sein.

---
Erst wollte ich das selbe machen wie Shutterfly und habe nach einem 24 Zoll Monitor mit WQHD gesucht. Das scheint aber auch nicht die Lösung zu sein, da dann auf einem kleinerem Bildschirm die kleineren Icons aufgrund der Auflösung sind.


----------



## Shutterfly (6. Januar 2019)

Kleines Feedback von mir: Inzwischen warte ich noch immer und bin auch soweit, dass ich noch weiter warten werde. TN-Panels machen derzeit auch eine gewisse Evolution durch und steigern sich enorm was Farbe und Kontrast angeht. Solang mein altes TN-Panel es also noch tut bleib ich dabei und warte


----------



## azzih (6. Januar 2019)

Hmm was heisst lohnen. Höhere Auflösung ist für mich primär kein Selbstzweck , sondern ab ner gewissen Bildschirmdiagonale notwendig, damit das Bild noch schön "crisp" ist. Sprich ab 27 Zoll finde ich 1080p nicht mehr optimal, sondern hier sollte es schon WQHD sein. Gerade halt auch bei Monitoren, vor denen man relativ nahe sitzt.

Größer als den Sprung bei der Auflösung find ich eher die Bildwiederholfrequenz, von 60 hz auf 144hz ist schon sehr deutlich spürbar gerade bei Shootern. Macht das ganze Spiel einfach viel flüssiger.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Januar 2019)

Also ich habe mir damals beides gegönnt:

WQHD + 144Hz


----------



## Mc_Maex (6. Januar 2019)

Ist ganz interessant mal zu hören, wie du dich nach der langen Zeit entschieden hast! Fand eure Diskussion damals auch spannend und hatte mir deshalb extra den Account hier erstellt 

Ich persönlich bleibe jetzt bei 2 mal 24 Zoll und erfreue mich daran.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Januar 2019)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir damals beides gegönnt:
> 
> WQHD + 144Hz



Ich auch. Leider hatte mein alter Samsung 1080p 60hz Monitor ein viel besseres Panel. Der Unterschied zwischen gutem 1080p@28 Zoll und jetzigem 1440p@27 Zoll war also fast gleich 0. Jetzt warte ich auf einen sehr guten 4k Monitor für unter 800€.


----------



## Mc_Maex (7. Januar 2019)

Letztlich ist die Frage ja auch immer, ob man das alles wirklich braucht. Würde man online nicht ständig damit konfrontiert werden wie toll doch angeblich Wqhd /4K und 144Hz sind, dann würden alle auch noch gut mit 1080p auskommen. 
Gerade deshalb bin ich jetzt auch wieder zurück zu 2 normalen 24 Zoll Monitoren mit 75Hz und FreeSync, 1080p. Reicht völlig und war billig.


----------



## orca113 (14. Januar 2019)

Bin damals zu einem WQHD gewechselt. Lag aber auch daran das mein FHD einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hatte. Hatte mir zunächst einen neuen FHD geholt aber mich dann kurzfristig für den WQHD entschieden. Mag es gern anschauen. Ist aber auch Welten gewesen: 144Hz, IPS Panel, 27" G-Sync... Aber die Auflösung an sich gefällt mir schon sehr gut. Wenn man einen kleineren Monitor mit FHD hat und zufrieden ist sehe ich aber keinen Grund nur wegen der Auflösung zu wechseln.


----------



## MichaTheFoxen (20. Juni 2022)

also ich für meinen Teil komme mit 27 zoll wqhd nicht klar, es sei denn man skaliert und dann ist das ganze wieder etwas pixelig. für mich war das Bild einfach viel zu scharf und zu klein( die köpfe auf 24 fhd sind auf weiteren distanzen schon schwer zu treffen bei wqhd brauchst fast ne Lupe.  Hat man natürlich ne Brille auf merkt man das vermutlich nicht da diese ohnehin meist vergrößert. Es gibt auch gute Seiten die Texturen kommen mehr zur Geltung aber das hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt.  also dann lieber nen 24 oder 27 full hd und  oder 32 wqhd allerdings hast dann n riesen Klotz vorm Pc sthehen und brauchst nen entsprechenenden Schreibtisch und Platz zu


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juni 2022)

Nochmal wie im anderen Thread, die Gegner im Spiel werden nicht kleiner bei höherer Auflösung.
Bei 27" WQHD sind sie grösser als bei 24" FHD.


----------



## Charmin86 (20. Juni 2022)

Ich schildere hier auch gerne meine Eindeücke.

Vor einigen Jahren have ich von einem FHD Samsung Monitor mit 60Hz auf einen Dell S2716DG mit 2560x1440, 144Hz und G-Sync gewechselt.

Ich war und bin komplett überzeugt, da ich einen deutlichen Sprung von Bildqualität ubd -stabilität empfunden habe.

Hauptsächlich lief bei mir Cs:go, welches in 1280x960 stretched läuft und auch hier empfinde ich das Bild schärfer als zuvor.
Ich meine, dass das Bild aufgrund der höheren Pixeldichte definitiv besser aussieht.

Mit meinem Monitor hatte ich aber wohl auch einen guten erwischt, da ich entgegen der Tests kein Clouding o.Ä. habe und die Farbgenauigkeit gut kalibierbar war.

Daneben habe ich im Hochkantformat noch einen 1920x1200 Monitor, da stört auch der Größenunterschied nicht.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, es einfach mal zu probieren


----------

